# HR20-100: 0x18a - Discussion / Issues



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

National Release: 08/29/2007
Manufacturer 100 - 0x18a

Release Notes: Here

*PLEASE DONT POST... DIDN'T GET IT, or GOT IT tracking posts in this thread, they are subject to deletion*

*National Release:*
Everyone, August 29, 2007

*The more detail the better* Simply put... the more detail you can provide the better the feedback.

*The Original HR20 Review Thread*
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=61862

*Tips and Tricks Threads*
Official Tips and Tricks
Unoffical Tips and Tricks v2.9

*Unoffical Feature Request Survey*
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=93995

*Unoffical eSATA Feature Discussion*
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=66201[/QUOTE]

_original post replaced by formal release notes (Stuart Sweet)_


----------



## Elganja (Jul 16, 2007)

is there a way to force the download?

edit: nvm.. did some searching and figured it out.. downloading now!


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

Do a menu restart and as soon as the blue lights on the front of the unit come back on, enter 02468 on the remote. That should force it to look for new software. Or it should download automatically overnight tonight.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

It is likely that the HR20-100 will download this automatically for you overnight.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

There's really no need to force the download, you will either get it tonight or not. Now that DIRECTV tracks reboots they would probably rather you wait.


----------



## kmerlo (Jun 21, 2007)

0x18a downloaded and installed. Where did the ability to apply categories to keyword searches go? All I have is the option for "All".

Searches for Washington Nationals seems to return programing for every channel excpept the one the game is actually playing on (671). Yet when I go to the guide it shows the game in the grid. This release at first glace seems to be a major step backwards for Autorecord.


----------



## JLove336 (Sep 8, 2006)

so this download doesn't include vod?


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

That is correct, VOD is not, repeat not, enabled or active or anything, take it for what you will, in HR20-100 0x18a. I mean to be very clear on this. Read my lips: NO V O D.


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

After the test channel 499 worked great for me since it went online, I tested it after 0x18A installed and now I'm getting the "your BBCs are not installed screen" instead of the searching for signal. I'll have to check again tonight.

Also, I thought I read someone with a -700 said the PIG stayed the same size regardless of what page you were on with this release. That's not the case on my -100. The PIG still changes heights when switching from the guide to MyPlaylist. No biggie just wanted to report it.

Oh, I also got 3 showcases last night - the first 3 I've ever gotten on my -100. One was a 8 minute welcome to the HD DVR Plus video and the other two were NASCAR highlight clips.


----------



## flexoffset (Jul 16, 2007)

Indiana627 said:


> ...The test channel 499 worked great for me since it went online, I tested it after 0x18A installed and now I'm getting the "your BBCs are not installed screen" instead of the searching for signal.


Same here. 
I tried my CH499 BBC test this morning after I noticed the 18A update came in (3:52am CDT). It's not picking them up. I'll try again later today, too.


----------



## HDbruce (Jul 1, 2007)

flexoffset said:



> Same here.
> I tried my CH499 BBC test this morning after I noticed the 18A update came in (3:52am CDT). It's not picking them up. I'll try again later today, too.


Try doing a signal strength test. I've found that when the 499 test doesn't work correctly, as it didn't this morning after receiving 0x18a overnight, that looking at all of the signal strengths on all transponders restores the "searching for signal..." message.

It's also excitng that we can now scan the 103b transponders. No signals yet, but clearly a big step towards D10 becoming active very soon.


----------



## dan116 (Aug 29, 2007)

I received my update this morning. My play list, favorites and history are gone! I did a menu reset... no help. New member, first post....any suggestions as what to do next?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

If your favorites and history have cleared out...

Then when your system rebooted, it identify a hard drive issue... and attemptd to recover, which it couldn't... and that resulted in a reformat.

If your favorites are gone, there is nothing you can do.
You can try a simple reboot to see if that recovers it (probably won't).


----------



## Trashguy9 (Jul 29, 2007)

dan116 said:


> I received my update this morning. My play list, favorites and history are gone! I did a menu reset... no help. New member, first post....any suggestions as what to do next?


Same here. Play list is gone after software update.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Indiana627 said:


> Also, I thought I read someone with a -700 said the PIG stayed the same size regardless of what page you were on with this release. That's not the case on my -100. The PIG still changes heights when switching from the guide to MyPlaylist. No biggie just wanted to report it.


There was a Picture in Graphics (PIG) size difference in 0x18A also. The report you may be remembering is from the most recent HR20-700 CE which is a later version than 0x18A.


----------



## dan116 (Aug 29, 2007)

I rebooted using the menu, should I try a red button reboot, or am I just dreaming that it will ever recover? My to do list of future recordings is intact.


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

Doug Brott said:


> There was a Picture in Graphics (PIG) size difference in 0x18A also. The report you may be remembering is from the most recent HR20-700 CE which is a later version than 0x18A.


Ah yes, I think the PIG fix was for the 0x190 CE software out there now. Thanks for correcting me.


----------



## vachief (Jul 17, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> If your favorites and history have cleared out...
> 
> Then when your system rebooted, it identify a hard drive issue... and attemptd to recover, which it couldn't... and that resulted in a reformat.
> 
> ...


This happened to me as well. When you say it found a hard drive issue, does this mean that something is physically wrong with the hard drive and I'm likely to experience more problems in the future? I've only had the HR20-100 for a few weeks now.


----------



## jaycrow (Aug 7, 2007)

After receiving the update, I lost my Cleveland area HD local stations including STO HD which should be broadcasting on 96. The program guide information is correct, and I can get audio only on two of the stations, but no video on any of them. The SD versions of all those stations work fine.

I have the HR20-100 with 5-LNB dish. Any suggestions or just wait it out?


----------



## hells_bells (Jul 16, 2007)

Stuart Sweet said:


> That is correct, VOD is not, repeat not, enabled or active or anything, take it for what you will, in HR20-100 0x18a. I mean to be very clear on this. Read my lips: NO V O D.


A simple NO would have worked...


----------



## EaglePC (Apr 15, 2007)

hells_bells said:


> A simple NO would have worked...


will the hr20-700 0x18a work for vod ?


----------



## mrchubbs (Aug 30, 2007)

vachief said:


> This happened to me as well. When you say it found a hard drive issue, does this mean that something is physically wrong with the hard drive and I'm likely to experience more problems in the future? I've only had the HR20-100 for a few weeks now.


I lost all of my Playlist as well with the update at 4:52am this morning. UGH!!!


----------



## David Carmichael (Mar 12, 2007)

Before the update last night my system was seeing the BBC test before but since this morning I now get the message that they are not attached (which they are) trying restats / reboot will report back later..


----------



## Thaedron (Jun 29, 2007)

Stuart Sweet said:


> That is correct, VOD is not, repeat not, enabled or active or anything, take it for what you will, in HR20-100 0x18a. I mean to be very clear on this. Read my lips: NO V O D.


Note that he didn't say the code didn't exist in the download, but he did say it wasn't active... :grin:


----------



## stevenma (Aug 21, 2007)

So far with 0x18a on my HR20-100 I've only noticed two things. One at seemingly random times (as in, not during start/stop of recording, or me doing anything on the TV/DVR) I get a "Please Wait" box popping up for about 5 seconds or so, then it goes away. No idea what it's doing, and it didn't show up on the last firmware.

I've also noticed Channel 499 now claims my BBC's aren't connected. This used to give the correct "Searching for satellite" on the prior firmware.


----------



## jaycrow (Aug 7, 2007)

stevenma said:


> So far with 0x18a on my HR20-100 I've only noticed two things. One at seemingly random times (as in, not during start/stop of recording, or me doing anything on the TV/DVR) I get a "Please Wait" box popping up for about 5 seconds or so, then it goes away. No idea what it's doing, and it didn't show up on the last firmware.
> 
> I've also noticed Channel 499 now claims my BBC's aren't connected. This used to give the correct "Searching for satellite" on the prior firmware.


Mine still says searching for satellite on 499, but I still haven't gotten back my locals in HD.


----------



## GordonT (Apr 17, 2007)

About half the time I would screw up the DLB workaround (where you record both programs and then use "pause" and "back" to switch between them. 

Now all I have to do is pause program 1 and the hit the list button. From there I select program 2 and select "Resume".

Just in time for the first weekend of College Football.


----------



## kaa1954 (Sep 23, 2006)

Ok, this is a bug in my opinion. I am networked & everytime a computer logs off I get a message that tells me that "XYZ" computer just logged off. This would be fine except it requires me to hit OK rather than just timing out. I never understood why these type of messages require my attention & or action. Isn't this precisely the "Big Brother" interface that this DVR was not going to be? Wouldn't a better place for this simply be in "Music & Photos">Computers>"XYZ" Logged off

If I need this information...that's where it is most beneficial. 

I have walked into a room several times to find this message on the TV for who knows how long.


----------



## B A Doe (Jul 10, 2007)

I also lost everything in my Playlist and History. Resetting the unit did not fix the issue. This is very disappointing since we lost several series of shows that we hadn't yet watched and are no longer airing.


----------



## bmerrow (Jul 26, 2007)

I am glad you mentioned the confirmation needed message - it is quite annoying to my wife. She is of the school of "technology should just work".

As we have several computers and with windows when you have several (ok, 8) computers you are rebooting some computer multiple times a week. The message only serves to annoy, imagine if each Windows machine told you that some place on your network a machine named "glunk" just restarted. That is in effect what we have here.

This is right up there with home alarm systems that chime each time someone walks into a room that has a motion detector (mine does not do this!). The default should be no comfirmation message. How about a system log that gets interesting to techies messages and an option to display said log that is accessible to normal users when directed by a CSR - this would serve the techies and make the technology more friendly. And, the works has ROI - the HR20 neeeds a debug log and a simple way to look at said debug log (it has the log, we just need to make sure it is easily accessible).


----------



## coit (Feb 13, 2007)

This was my first software update since my install. I see that it automatically downloaded and installed, with no intervention from me.

How does the machine know when it can run the sequence of rebooting and installing an update? I think mine at least picked a safe time, something like 4:30 AM. The Tivos never did that unless a forced reboot was applied.


----------



## bmerrow (Jul 26, 2007)

On "Please Wait" - I reset the box two days ago, and the "Please Wait" went away, or so I thought. Last night it came back and occurred when starting to view an HD recording, then repeated changing to CNN, as well as on pretty much every channel change after that. I did another reset and confirmed no "Please Wait" occurred.

What is interesting is that prior to the release of 0x18a CE, "Please Wait" was rare, and that with this build instead of getting HD channel pixilation and sound drops I instead see "Please Wait" when the system is busy (recording one channel whilst I am switching channels or when the system is recording two channels whilst I am replaying a prior recording). Once I get a "Please Wait", I get it often - until a reset makes it go away for a while.

This is not serious enough a problem to do a reset every couple days. But, I suspect it is a side effect of some improvement aimed at fixing busy hangs (perhaps triggered by some internal work queue timeout or retry). 
And, it should be a simple fix to periodically reset whatever flag is causing the "Please Wait" message to display on every/most channel changes after some rare trigger event sets the bloody flag.


----------



## deanethomp (Jun 30, 2007)

Got it on my new (3 weeks old) HR20-100 yesterday at 4:25A. My Playlist was deleted as a result. My To Do list was intact but I lost all of my recordings - Nice feature of a sofware upgrade! - 

I'm a newbie to HR20-100 - can i disable downloads in the future?


----------



## gblues (Dec 8, 2005)

Well, for me, 0x81a actually fixed a problem I've been experiencing for weeks--I finally traced it down to a problem with 101 signal strength dropping precipitously when recording off the 119 sat. I even set up my R15 as a test rig using the HR20's cables to make sure it wasn't my install.

2 days of gruelling testing, and the R15 recorded flawlessly. I hooked up my HR20 in prep to update the software, and prior to the download I replicated the problem within 5 minutes of bootup.

I forced the s/w update, and now the problem seems to be gone. Which is good for the HR20, because I was about 5 minutes away from calling for a replacement receiver. 

Nathan


----------



## pwoz1957 (Jul 6, 2007)

Got the download 2 days ago, no problems as of yet. Love the red button delete.


----------



## dmc (Aug 31, 2007)

I noticed that the GUI has now zoomed in and is cropping. I've doubled checked my HR20 settings and my TV is set to 1080i standard (no picture adjustment). Is anyone else having this issue.


----------



## mgroups (Apr 28, 2007)

jaycrow said:


> Mine still says searching for satellite on 499, but I still haven't gotten back my locals in HD.


I am also getting the "Please Wait" a lot on my HR20-100 and it too keeps searching for satellite on channel 499. On the positive side, the fix to the jump-back function is a major improvement. I hope D* will work on improving the slow motion function next.


----------



## machlis (Aug 15, 2007)

Hi, not to be repetitive, but after the update I also lost all recorded shows and all Series Links. Out of curiosity, the rest of you this happened to, do you all use external/eSATA drives? I'm using the 750GB Seagate Freeagent PRo. I wonder if only those of us using external drives lost everything? Did anyone using the internal drive lose everything with the software update?

I just got my HR20 about a week ago, so, I didn't lose a whole lot, thankfully. But how am I ever going to feel comfortable that a year from now when we have 100 hours of shows recorded it's not going to just vaporize again? (I know, the answer is probably that I'll never be able to feel comfortable about that...)

I guess that's the risk you take when you use an unsupported feature.

(Oh, and BTW, the first symptom of my problem wasn't the empty recorded shows list, it was the fact that the unit wouldn't turn on when I pressed the power button. So I unplugged for 30 seconds and powered back up and then saw the empty list. I unplugged again, disconnected my external drive and booted up and confirmed that the shows I had recorded on my internal drive were still there, but then reconfigured to use the external drive again and confirmed that it was in fact now empty.)


----------



## mgroups (Apr 28, 2007)

machlis said:


> Hi, not to be repetitive, but after the update I also lost all recorded shows and all Series Links. Out of curiosity, the rest of you this happened to, do you all use external/eSATA drives? I'm using the 750GB Seagate Freeagent PRo. I wonder if only those of us using external drives lost everything? Did anyone using the internal drive lose everything with the software update?


I also have the 750GB Freeagent and no problems with data loss on the update, at least none that I have noticed.


----------



## Mozella (Aug 31, 2007)

Yeah.......I lost all my recordings too. Certainly not everyone has a defective HD.

I'm not real happy.

Bob


----------



## B A Doe (Jul 10, 2007)

machlis said:


> Out of curiosity, the rest of you this happened to, do you all use external/eSATA drives?


I lost all of my shows off of the internal hard drive. I do not have an external drive attached to my unit.


----------



## 19secord (Sep 23, 2006)

Trashguy9 said:


> Same here. Play list is gone after software update.


I downloaded this version last weekend without any problems but with this forced national release I have lost all recordings, playlist, everything. What gives?


----------



## Marvin (Sep 14, 2003)

I didnt have any recordings to delete, but it did fix one bug where the names "Custom 1" and "Custom 2" where blank in the favorite channels menu (I could still access the custom lists but it didn't give a name for them).

Also, it seems as if Im having problems changing channels now as all I get is black screens and about 1/2 the time it never switches over to the channel, the other half it takes like 5 seconds.


----------



## Pluvious (Jun 12, 2007)

Question for the people who lost their play list after the update:

Did you loose your K)eep listings as well or just the non kept ones?? 

(I have about 23 episodes of Bikini Destinations that I don't want deleted accidentally)


----------



## dingJam (Jul 19, 2007)

My first issue post. 

I mentioned this in another thread, but after the software update I have had a couple of instances where channel changes have been very long - 10+ seconds. I don't know if its significant, but I noticed it just after I checked the "test" channels in the upper 400s. All channel changes after I did that seemed to take much longer than normal. I did a menu-reset and the change time improved. Native is "off", and has been for me both before and after the software update.

Ben


----------



## coota (Apr 10, 2007)

I received my download and have had no problems....play list is intact, etc.


----------



## mroot (Mar 13, 2006)

I've found that scrolling up and down in the guide seems a lot slower than before.


----------



## bigmac94 (Aug 18, 2006)

Has anyone noticed any changes on Networked HR 20s


----------



## Chilli_Dog (Dec 26, 2005)

After the upgrade, one of my HR20-100s became possessed. The others seem to be perfectly fine. The possessed DVR is exhibiting the following symptoms from time to time:

1) Channel changes suddenly become very slow.
2) Custom channel list reverts back to default name.
3) When custom channel list reverts back to default name, it does not allow me to update it to another name. Also, changes to channel list will not "stick".
4) Recorded shows will prompt for deletion the moment I start to watch them.
5) Deleted shows appear to go away... until a menu reset. Then, they are suddenly in my play list again.

Usually, if one symptom appears, they all appear. A menu reset will fix all of these issues, then they're back in about 24 hours. I've had to reset twice in the last two days. The other HR20-100 is just fine. And my HR20-700 is working good as well. Only this one is acting up. Very strange.

Config:

*Problem HR20-100:* dual tuners enabled, no network, HDMI connection, native on, very flaky at this point.

*2nd HR20-100:* single tuner enabled, network connected, HDMI connection, native on, working great.

*HR20-700:* dual tuners enabled, network connected, HDMI to DVI connection, native on, working great.


----------



## Mozella (Aug 31, 2007)

Pluvious said:


> Question for the people who lost their play list after the update:
> 
> Did you loose your K)eep listings as well or just the non kept ones??
> .............................


I lost everything THREE times. At first I thought I got the change three times, but after thinking about it I believe that after the latest download the HD was spontaneously rebooting for some reason.

I did a menu reset and it has been ok for 24 hours so far.


----------



## Maleman (Apr 18, 2007)

Like a previous post suggested I also lost my HD locals.  

What can I do to get these back?

Thanks


----------



## Fish Man (Apr 22, 2002)

Maleman said:


> Like a previous post suggested I also lost my HD locals.
> 
> What can I do to get these back?
> 
> Thanks


Forgive the question if it's too obvious, but have you tried a reset from the menu?

I lost the HD locals on my -700 (but not my -100) a couple of days after it downloaded 0x18a, but I'm pretty sure it was a side effect of all the new guide data that's being added to the satellite streams for the new HD nationals that are coming on line soon, and not directly related to 0x18a.

A reboot fixed this problem for me.


----------



## Maleman (Apr 18, 2007)

Well I have three choices under the RESET.

Which one shall i select?   I don't wanna screw things up.


----------



## jmschnur (Aug 30, 2006)

HD Locals much worse after CE 194 download on HR20-700


----------



## Maleman (Apr 18, 2007)

Can I get back to the older software?


----------



## Fish Man (Apr 22, 2002)

Maleman said:


> Can I get back to the older software?


There is no way to go back from a national software release.

If your box has lost authorization for your HD locals, it's extremely unlikely that would help anyway, and I have my doubts that the new software has anything to do with the loss of the channels anyway, there've been several reports of boxes getting "confused" by all the new channel mapping being fed into the data streams on the birds in preparation for the new channels.

Whenever D* does a major reorganization in preparation for a new satellite to come on line this sort of stuff happens.

The good news is that the correction for this is relatively simple.

Please try the following two things, in this order:


Do a reset from the menu. Just a simple reset, don't delete anything.
If the reset doesn't bring them back (it did for me) have DirecTV re-authorize the box, either via the website or by calling them.

It just about 100% certain that will get the channels back.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

I've learned that calling DirecTV and asking them to refresh a particular receiver doesn't always work, especially when one has a dozen or so receivers on his account, like I do. I gave them the specific access card # of the unit needing to be re-authorized, but for some reason they kept refreshing a different receiver. So, I just went back in to my DirecTV.com account, looked for the specific receiver/card #, and clicked on refresh. My programming was resent to that specific receiver--an HR20-700 in this case--and my local channels came back.

It was also quicker to do it this way rather than having to call DTV and wait on the phone.


----------



## Maleman (Apr 18, 2007)

Fish Man said:


> There is no way to go back from a national software release.
> 
> If your box has lost authorization for your HD locals, it's extremely unlikely that would help anyway, and I have my doubts that the new software has anything to do with the loss of the channels anyway, there've been several reports of boxes getting "confused" by all the new channel mapping being fed into the data streams on the birds in preparation for the new channels.
> 
> ...


Excellent! Reset worked and I now have my Locals back albeit quality isn't as good but maybe with all the reworking of the transponders/satellite etc influencing the PQ.

Thanks


----------



## josejrp (May 5, 2007)

I found a possible pixellation/breakup bug....

I had my HR20 set to record Cliffhanger on HDNet-Movies and X-Men:The Last Stand on HBO. At 9:10PM or so, I switched from the Cliffhanger feed to the X-Men feed, and it had pixellation/breakups in about 10-15% of the screen. I waited a minute or so, and it did not resolve itself, so I stopped the recording and tuned to another channel and then back to HBO. That seemed to clear the issue, and X-Men was coming through clear now. Of course, my recording was ruined. My other tuner was still recording Cliffhanger, so I know it's not a tuner/cable/signal issue in my side (clear weather tonight, and same tuner and cabling came in clear after switching the channel).

I think this happened to me once before months ago with HBO (I had a bad recording with the same symptoms), but I wasn't there at the time to change the channel and then back, so I attributed it to bad weather.


----------



## cineplex1 (Jul 11, 2007)

Where are the new HD's? What are the slated channel assignments?


----------



## pjo1966 (Nov 20, 2005)

cineplex1 said:


> Where are the new HD's? What are the slated channel assignments?


They're still two weeks or so away. They will be on the same channel numbers as the SD channels. If you have an MPEG-4 receiver it will automatically tune in to the HD channel.


----------



## Richard L Bray (Aug 19, 2006)

pjo1966 said:


> They're still two weeks or so away. They will be on the same channel numbers as the SD channels. If you have an MPEG-4 receiver it will automatically tune in to the HD channel.


I presume only those that are "mirrors" will have the same channel numbers. Others, like HGTV and Food, will have separate programming. I would expect them to have different channel numbers.


----------



## cineplex1 (Jul 11, 2007)

pjo1966 said:


> They're still two weeks or so away. They will be on the same channel numbers as the SD channels. If you have an MPEG-4 receiver it will automatically tune in to the HD channel.


 
Since when is September 1=September 15 or so....?


----------



## Burt (Jul 14, 2005)

Well, it took a while since the upgrade, but the supercrop bug is still there.

Burt


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Burt, what exactly is the supercrop bug? I can't tell if I'm experiencing it.


----------



## jaycrow (Aug 7, 2007)

I can confirm that after losing my locals for a day due to the software update, I was able to get them back by unplugging my receiver and plugging it back in.


----------



## WERA689 (Oct 15, 2006)

First and only issue with 0x18a tonight. While watching live TV, the -100 would not acknowledge any control inputs, either from the remote or the front panel. Since I could not access the menu, I had to do an RBR. All normal again, nothing lost. Never had this happen to the -100 before...


----------



## Burt (Jul 14, 2005)

Lord Vader said:


> Burt, what exactly is the supercrop bug? I can't tell if I'm experiencing it.


This is a problem that is particularly irritating with letterboxed programs. When you are watching an SD program in Crop mode and you attempt to skip or fast forward, the picture suddenly stretches vertically so that the top and bottom of the picture extend beyond the limits of your screen. If there were a circle on your screen, it would become a vertical oval. People look taller than they should. You lose the top and bottom of the picture.

This behavior is unpredictable. Once it starts, it comes and goes, but it gets steadily worse until all SD programming is stretched. The only thing that seems to cure it is a red-button-reset. That usually fixes it for a few days, then it returns.

I have seen this problem on my original HR20-700, on the replacement unit D* sent me, and on the replacement unit a D* service tech brought. Many others have reported it.

There is a workaround that VOS suggested that works for some people. On my XBR, I can switch to Zoom mode and set the HR20 format to Stretch mode. This lets me watch a letterbox program as it should be seen. Others with different equipment have reported that it doesn't work for them.

It's a nuisance. It's about time D* fixed it.

Burt


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

I haven't seen that--yet.

Of course, it could be because I haven't had the opportunity for this to occur yet.


----------



## ConfusedMD (Sep 5, 2007)

WERA689 said:


> First and only issue with 0x18a tonight. While watching live TV, the -100 would not acknowledge any control inputs, either from the remote or the front panel. Since I could not access the menu, I had to do an RBR. All normal again, nothing lost. Never had this happen to the -100 before...


I had the same issue, albiet on a -700.


----------



## plinley (Jun 24, 2007)

HR20-700

This started on 8/30, so it must (not?) be a result of the 8/28 update that I received (0x18A).

My local channels (non-HD, not Over-the-air) all exhibit this behavior:

Either recorded shows, or while watching (using the buffered time), I cannot rewind, and if I try to hit FF 1x, it FF's, but if I hit it 2x, it jumps back to the beginning of the recording. 

Also, if I try the skip F or Rev, it jumps back to the beginning as well.
THis is the only problem I am seeing with 0x18A, but it is a terrible inconvenience! I can't even watch my local news - it drives me crazy!

Of course the genius tech support gurus told me to do a RBR, unplug for 15 sec... that didn't work, so they said that a Reset All should fix it... I have too much stuff set to do that!

Has any1 seen this?
Should I wait and see if the next update fixes it?

Thanks


----------



## Ayesail (May 25, 2007)

This is my first post since I didn’t have anything substantive to add to the other comments I’ve seen. I had an HR20 installed in late July and had the usual problems with signal loss (both HD and SD Signals) and audio dropout. I called D* and they sent a technician to realign the dish. The installer had not tightened the locking bolts and the dish had moved. This cleared up the SD signal loss but I was still experiencing the HD signal and audio loss. I called D* this morning and they are sending a replacement HR20. We’ll see if this actually helps the problem or not. Both times I called, the Customer Service rep was courteous and helpful so no complaints there. My question is: Would it be advisable to get the monthly maintenance at $6 / month? So far I’m satisfied with the service but I don’t want to have to start paying if they want to send out another technician. 

Thanks for any opinions.


HR20-100 (Family Room)
Sony KDS-55A2000 – Component video connection
D12-300 (Study)
ProScan TV


----------



## KapnKrunch (Nov 3, 2006)

This problem has been going on for some time now. Audio from the Fox News show recorded on KDVR-TV (Fox 31) in Denver is about 75% LOWER than all other recorded content.

I literally have to increase the TV volume to 100% to get adequate levels.

I don't know what format they are broadcasting in. It appears to be HD, but with black pillar bars on either side.

I am connected to a Vizio VX37L via HDMI.


----------



## 86n96 (Jul 11, 2007)

bigmac94 said:


> Has anyone noticed any changes on Networked HR 20s


yup...my media sharing isn't working...in fact, i dont' even get the music and photos option in the menu.


----------



## christo76 (Sep 12, 2006)

History seems to list all non-recorded series links as deleted because "Partially recorded when content became unavailable"
I believe it lists error 13.

That doesn't say much. 

I know its not actually because they became "unavailable" because it seems to happen on every series link show that doesn't get recorded, presumably due to rerun or already recorded.

I was trying to find why I didn't get the latest episode of The Black Donnelys from UHD. My only assumption is that because I left "Keep at most 5 episodes" checked, I must have hit the limit, and rather then delete the oldest it just didn't record the latest.


----------



## jmschnur (Aug 30, 2006)

Like a previous post suggested I also lost my HD locals.


----------



## code4code5 (Aug 29, 2006)

I've lost them four times since the last CE. Last night, I had to to a MR to get them back.


----------



## jes (Apr 21, 2007)

Since this update, it appears that my HR20 response to the remote is quicker. The result acts like switch bounce, responding multiple times to a single press. My Harmony remote acts better (less duplicate responses) than the D* remote. I did shorten the IR send time on the Harmony...


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

Sunday Ticket Player Tracker on channel 701 
Locked up my HR20-700 and I had to do a RBR
The software version I have is ox18a

And it is happening to others as well
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=97828


----------



## Philby (Jul 25, 2007)

player tracker locked up my hr20-100 twice...i'm on 0x18a


----------



## Burt (Jul 14, 2005)

Here is my history.

1. Prior to the download of ox18a it was possible to eliminate the supercrop bug for several days with an RBR. Sometimes trickplay fixed the problem for a while.

2. After the download I had an extended period with no supercrop problem. I thought the problem might have finally been solved.

3. Supercrop reappeared about a week ago. An RBR will fix the problem for about 10 minutes, if I am lucky. Trickplay no longer clears the problem.

BTW, what is the difference between an RBR and a menu Restart? Which is better for what purpose?

Burt


----------



## Dazed & Confused (Jun 13, 2007)

Well, no player tracker for me. These resets are just too painful. I now have two -100's running 0x18a that lock up every time. When I go to 701 there is the sports schedule running and a banner on the bottom comes on and says "loading player tracker" for just a few seconds. The screen changes to what looks like a tabbed screen with only 1 tab labeled Player Tracker, and music playing in the background. That is where it stops no matter how much time I give it. It locks everything up. You can go to the menu but can't navigate through it.


----------



## rkreitl (Aug 24, 2007)

Watching ST yesterday and about 5 minutes into the 2nd game my HR20-100 picture and sound froze. Guide would come up and menu would come up. Changing channels just displayed a black screen, no audio. Error 763 displayed. Access Card Expired.

Did a menu reset. Nothing, same problem.

Pulled the access card and reinserted it. That brought back all channels except 725 & 726. Those two channels still displayed 763.

Did a RBR and then pulled power. No difference. 725 and 726 displayed Error 763 but the Bears game in HD was fine as was the Red Zone HD channel. All other HD channels also working fine.

HR20-100 on NR.


----------



## bret4 (Nov 22, 2006)

Had my HR20-100 lock up two times now. Once yesterday when watching a live show. Today when watching a show and catching up to live. Didn't touch the remote when the lockups happened. It just stops responding to the remote and the buttons on the front pannel.

The first time doing an RBR fixed the problem.

The second time I unpluged the HR20 to fix the problem. Unpluged it for 15 seconds and it didn't come back on. Unpluged it for 30 seconds and it still didn't come back on. Unpluged it for about 3 min's and it started up ok.

After that my wife went to watch the rest of Doctor phil and it locked up again in the same place. 40 min's into the show. 

Now I am doing an RBR again to see if that helps. Told the wife to not watch the rest of that show thinking that it may be causing the problem.

About two weeks ago D* came out and replaced my DVR with a new one. Replaced all the wires and moved the dish to a pole mount in the back yard. No problems with trees.

The reason for all the replacements was that one wire was bad. It was about 11 years old. The LNB went bad on the dish and the HR20 went bad. Some luck to have all these things go at the same time.

Hope this HR20 isn't crapping out like the last 4 of them!


----------



## cartrivision (Jul 25, 2007)

Just noticed this bug last night. Not sure if it's also in the latest official release....

While watching a 480i program with HR20 set to naitve mode with 480p, 720p, and 1080i as "supported resolutions....... turn off native mode, and select only 720p or 1080i for resolutions that your TV supports. The HR20 will not display anything in the selected "supported resolution", but displays everything (including HD programming) in 480p, and the resolution indicator LEDs on front of HR20 indicate 480p is being displayed. Video connection to TV is via HDMI, but I assume the same happens with component since the receiver LEDs indicate that 480p is being output.


----------



## techman (Oct 10, 2006)

Is anyone else having this problem with this particular software or am I to look at a possible hardware issue? When recording a single Sat channel I cannot switch to another Sat channel because I get a message that tells me that I have to stop recording before I can switch to watch the other Sat channel. I can watch the Sat channel that is recording and switch to one of my local OTA channels without getting the message. I can also record two OTA channels simultaneously without getting this message. Is there something wrong with one of my Broad Band Converters that is not allowing me to record two SAT channels or have others experienced this issue with this particular software?


----------



## viztiz (May 23, 2007)

Tonight I had my first problem with my HR20-100. This is my 4th HR20 in a year but first 100. I have had it for about 3 months. While playing an SD recording I selected info then hit delete. After deleting recording, system freezes up with channel guide up and picture on screen in upper right corner. Sound and video continue but can't exit guide, change channel, or turn off the system RBR fixes problem. I have had this problem on all 4 HR20s I have had. I generally try to only delete recordings when watching live tv as a result but every now and then I can't help myself.


----------



## bret4 (Nov 22, 2006)

When watching the closer last night the picture and audio would freeze for 30 seconds or so. Then it would come back by itself. This happened maybe 6 times during that show. The remote had no control over the hr20 when this happens.

Edit:

Having the same problems with Saving Grace on TNTHD when playing back the recorded show from last night.

Edit: 9/22/07 No more freeze problems. Looking good now.


----------



## Tubaman-Z (Jul 31, 2007)

Since I downloaded the last CE, more often than not Caller ID does NOT work. Prior to the CE it was working quite reliably. There have been no hardware/cabling changes and CID continues to work fine on the phones in my home. HR20-100.


----------



## FF Mac (Feb 3, 2006)

techman said:


> Is anyone else having this problem with this particular software or am I to look at a possible hardware issue? When recording a single Sat channel I cannot switch to another Sat channel because I get a message that tells me that I have to stop recording before I can switch to watch the other Sat channel. I can watch the Sat channel that is recording and switch to one of my local OTA channels without getting the message. I can also record two OTA channels simultaneously without getting this message. Is there something wrong with one of my Broad Band Converters that is not allowing me to record two SAT channels or have others experienced this issue with this particular software?


I had this problem with an SD DVR. Direct's third visit was when they finally decided that the receiver was the problem and replaced it. I've been problem free since then. The receivers both got real flaky. I think a replacement is in your future.


----------



## Tubaman-Z (Jul 31, 2007)

Last night I had my 1st experience with what I thought was a problem of "lost all of my recordings". Everything that I tried to view that was recorded (including a show that was being recorded at that time) would show up only as a black screen with the options to delete or not. After resetting the box (via menus) this problem went away. It was a briefly irritating moment - not a problem that should be seen on an "appliance".

On the upside, caller ID works again after the reset.


----------



## PCampbell (Nov 18, 2006)

My caller ID stops working so I check all connections and they are all good. Do a System test and phone connection fails. Menu reset and the system test is good and caller ID works. This has happened three times now with no pattern, it happens at random.


----------



## DaveBrz (Jul 22, 2007)

I have two HR20-100 receivers and since last Thursday, both are taking about 8-15 seconds to change the channel and now one of the receivers sometimes just gives a black screen. Tested the showcases and recordings I made and just get either a blank screen or a prompt if I want to keep or delete it. 

Called customer service on Sunday and was told it was a known issue and would be fixed soon. Would a reset resolve the issue?

Edit - caled and got tech support and wound up doing a reset and is working now but lost the recordings that were corrupt.


----------



## cartrivision (Jul 25, 2007)

When changing channels, the program info banner at the top of the screen disappears before the picture from the newly selected channel even appears. The countdown for how long it stays on the screen should at a minimum start when the picture from the new channel starts to be displayed, and ideally the time it remains on screen should be user selectable.


----------



## mobamoba (Aug 8, 2007)

90% of the time, when I 30-second skip to the end of a show, I get the "Delete/Don't Delete" box. However, 10% of the time, I don't get that box and, instead, the show restarts from the beginning, as if the show is on a loop and the 30-second skip has wrapped around to the beginning. It's very weird. Has anyone else seen this bug because I couldn't find it mentioned when I searched? RBR doesn't fix it. I'm using latest National Release.


----------



## jlm_md (Sep 7, 2007)

I have an HR20-100 running 0x18a. That version loaded on 8/29/07.

This morning my blue light ring is lit up again, but the version is the same with the same 8/29/07 date.

I thought the ring only came back on when a software download happens?

Any idea what made it come back on?

Thanks


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

jlm_md said:


> I have an HR20-100 running 0x18a. That version loaded on 8/29/07.
> 
> This morning my blue light ring is lit up again, but the version is the same with the same 8/29/07 date.
> 
> ...


:welcome_s to DBSTalk

Did the HR20 lose power over night and have to reboot?

Every time the HR20 reboots the blue light will be on again.


----------



## jlm_md (Sep 7, 2007)

BMoreRavens said:


> :welcome_s to DBSTalk
> 
> Did the HR20 lose power over night and have to reboot?
> 
> Every time the HR20 reboots the blue light will be on again.


It shouldn't have - it is on a UPS and all the clocks in the house still had good time so I don't think the power went out.

Maybe something else made it reboot...

Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

Had to reboot this morning as it was running real slooow. CID stopped working too. I've noticed that I need to reboot it about every 14 days for these same symptoms regardless of what software I'm on.


----------



## code4code5 (Aug 29, 2006)

A bunch of us in Denver have been losing our locals regularly - about once per day.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=97958

Is this a Denver problem, or is this more widespread with the 18a software?


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

code4code5 said:


> A bunch of us in Denver have been loosing our locals regularly - about once per day.


Then tighten them and be done with it.


----------



## Burt (Jul 14, 2005)

Not a problem in Los Angeles.

Burt


----------



## code4code5 (Aug 29, 2006)

Lord Vader said:


> Then tighten them and be done with it.


:grin: Sorry... I haven't been able to type all weekend.


----------



## johnr9e (Nov 27, 2006)

Went to view SD ST channel yesterday and picture was cropped (also seemed to exhibit "supercrop" type crop/stretch). The HR20 had no apparent response to the format key. In fact, the light that flashes in response to remote commands did not flash. Switched to a regular SD channel, format key worked. Changed format to pillar box and returned to SD ST channel, which now properly displayed in pillar box.

Relevant setup: HR20 is on native and connected via component. Lowest resolution is 480p so that's how the HR20 outputs SD channels.


----------



## johnr9e (Nov 27, 2006)

I have had a number of caller ID oddities since getting an HR20 a couple months ago. A D10 hooked up to different, but parallel connections, works fine. 

Except when caller-id does not work (as noted below), data is displayed before or at the second ring.

a) Blocked caller id calls. D10 shows "blocked ID" or something similar. Telephone handsets show "Private caller." HR20 shows "P" as name and "P" as number. Could be a little more user friendly for WAF.

b) Number not available - telephone and D10 show something similar like "number not available". HR20 gives message about subscribing to caller id after a number of rings. Getting tired of wife asking about this. If the HR20 has logged a call at least once, maybe we can dispense with this message? Or allow a "I have caller-id" setup box?

c) Calls from my Sprint wireless phone never work (HR20 displays the subscribe-to-caller-id message after a number of rings). Note that Verizon wireless calls always work.


Setup: HR20 via component. Telephone service is via cox.


----------



## mobamoba (Aug 8, 2007)

mobamoba said:


> 90% of the time, when I 30-second skip to the end of a show, I get the "Delete/Don't Delete" box. However, 10% of the time, I don't get that box and, instead, the show restarts from the beginning, as if the show is on a loop and the 30-second skip has wrapped around to the beginning. It's very weird. Has anyone else seen this bug because I couldn't find it mentioned when I searched? RBR doesn't fix it. I'm using latest National Release.


I've since figured out what sets off this behavior. If you hold down the skip forward button, the HR20 skips almost to the end of the show. If you hold it down once it's AT the end of the show, it wraps around back to the beginning. If you hit skip at the end without holding it, you get the "Delete/Don't Delete" dialogue. I assume it's a bug that holding down the skip button at the end of the show causes the show to wrap around to the beginning.


----------



## dthreet (Jun 6, 2006)

This is prob old news, but the hr20-100 w/ 0x18a has no beeping sound to help point dish in signal meters. not that I need to adjust anything.


----------



## slider65 (Sep 27, 2007)

I have set up Music and Photos with WMP11 and TVersity and it is working except after I turn off my PC at night. When I boot it back up in the morning, the only way I've been able to get the menu pick to come back on the HR20 is to do a menu reset.

This is my setup:

Motorola WE800G wireless ethernet bridge connecting to a Belkin Wireless AP F5D7230-4 via 128 bit WEP. My router is a Linksys BEFW11S4. The HR20 and bridge are both set up with static IPs and all are on the 192.168.1.x subnet. I can 'see' the HR20 via telnet to port 49152 from the PC with WMP11 and TVersity. PC is running Windows XP Home SP2, and is an AMD NForce3-based machine.


----------



## funhouse69 (Mar 26, 2007)

It is just me or does Trick play in this version barely work? Specifically my HR20-100 in on an OTA Station with a full buffer. 

I'm trying to get to the beginning of the buffer. I hold down the back button (the one above the rewind button) and it takes me to the beginning of the hour no matter what I try to do. If I use the rewind button to go beyond the top of the hour then try and go back to the beginning it bounces me forward to the top of the hour. WTF? The only way for me to get there was to rewind all the way which is totally ridiculous!


----------



## alexcohen (Sep 27, 2006)

Does anyone have any new ideas on how to get rid of the buzzing? I've got the unit on 2 different kinds of soft plastic pads, the unit is level & I tried the Velcro in the access card slot trick. It has nothing to do however with the access card, when I removed it to put the Velcro on the unit it still buzzed. 

I know I can get a new unit but it's full of new programming that would be impossible to replace. If I installed an ESATA drive would I be able to transfer the programming to the drive & use it on a new receiver?


----------



## jerry3b (Jan 25, 2007)

My understanding on the ESATA drive is it is married to the original recorder. It will not work on another HR20 ! So if you get a new HR20 any recordings on your ESATA drive will not play. You will however be able to record from your new HR20 and have play back of those recordings.


----------



## flipptyfloppity (Aug 20, 2007)

I'm sure someone else has reported this, but when I go to FF3, then press play (and it backs up), it sometimes inserts huge chunks of green in the image for about a second. It's a keyframing issue clearly.

It happened a lot on FSN HD (96), less or not at all on other channels.


----------



## alexcohen (Sep 27, 2006)

jerry3b said:


> My understanding on the ESATA drive is it is married to the original recorder. It will not work on another HR20 ! So if you get a new HR20 any recordings on your ESATA drive will not play. You will however be able to record from your new HR20 and have play back of those recordings.


Oh well, it looks like I'll have to live with it for a while. If anyone else has any ideas about fixing the buzzing please let me know.


----------



## dennisdh (Nov 20, 2006)

I just had a tech show up with a -100s should I take it?????


----------



## alexcohen (Sep 27, 2006)

dennisdh said:


> I just had a tech show up with a -100s should I take it?????


Not if you want to use the remote in RF. The only advantage seems to be the coax digital audio output


----------



## gregftlaud (Nov 20, 2005)

search categories are missing except for "all"


----------



## macmikey (Sep 24, 2007)

What is the difference between 100 and 700? I can't see any real reason to care. I just got a new 100 and it does everything I want so far, even streaming photos and videos from my Mac. I do want to know why there are 2 ethernet ports on back. I used one, but why 2? my box included an RF antenna, so I believe it does include RF feature for remote


----------



## funhouse69 (Mar 26, 2007)

macmikey said:


> What is the difference between 100 and 700? I can't see any real reason to care. I just got a new 100 and it does everything I want so far, even streaming photos and videos from my Mac. I do want to know why there are 2 ethernet ports on back. I used one, but why 2? my box included an RF antenna, so I believe it does include RF feature for remote


From a user stand point there isn't really any difference between the HR20-700 and 100. The 100 is newer and made by a different company. Because the 700 is the original it gets all of the test software before the 100 does.

Here is a nice little thread that shows it inside and out

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=83811


----------



## macmikey (Sep 24, 2007)

funhouse69 said:


> From a user stand point there isn't really any difference between the HR20-700 and 100. The 100 is newer and made by a different company. Because the 700 is the original it gets all of the test software before the 100 does.
> 
> Here is a nice little thread that shows it inside and out
> 
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=83811


Excellent, Thanks. Just wasn't sure. Now, after looking at the pictures, any reason we can't just swap internal drive with a new, bigger one as opposed to using esata? It looks like a standard sata connection.

Mike


----------



## mroot (Mar 13, 2006)

macmikey said:


> I just got a new 100 and it does everything I want so far, even streaming photos and videos from my Mac.


You can get streaming video? I just get music and photos from my Mac using EyeConnect.


----------



## macmikey (Sep 24, 2007)

you are correct. I cannot. I was speaking of the idea of being able to, hopefully soon. I have tried everything, but there are no videos accessible from the Photos/Music menu. Just photos, some podcasts (audio only) and music, all of which work fine with expected minuses... can't play DRM'd stuff.
Mike


----------



## rleffler (Mar 21, 2007)

The problem with recordings that appear blank and prompting for deletion, but appear normal after a reset and recordings that appear normal, but disappear after a reset appears to be well documented by many here.

However, I haven't been able to find a resolution to this issue. My family is getting frustrated since recordings are no longer dependable.

Support so far has just recommended reset the unit, but that is getting to create frsustrations as well, since we just started experiencing some of the first run shows starting to disappear after reseting.

If you've experienced this, how did you stop these symptoms from recurring? 

Do I need to play CSR roulette to get somebody knowledable to assist?

thanks,

bob


----------



## funhouse69 (Mar 26, 2007)

macmikey said:


> Excellent, Thanks. Just wasn't sure. Now, after looking at the pictures, any reason we can't just swap internal drive with a new, bigger one as opposed to using esata? It looks like a standard sata connection.
> 
> Mike


It is possible to replace the internal hard drive but you do void the warranty. As usual someone on this site took the time to document it here.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=100894


----------



## JRich7911 (Sep 21, 2007)

I am getting numerous downloads today. The record light blinks for a while and then the unit reboots. Any ideas about what's going on?


----------



## SBHD (Apr 22, 2007)

Went to watch Letterman on KCOYDT (12), local CBS affiliate. No picture (black) and getting audio from KKFXDT (21) the local FOX affiliate. Tried restart, no joy.

The analog feed from KCOY has the proper picture/sound, so this _probably_ is source related, not 0x18a. But, just in case others have seen something similar, I thought it worth posting.


----------



## Richard L Bray (Aug 19, 2006)

Neither of my HR20-100s will receive Cleveland's NBC affiliate OTA (Channel 3-1, or digital channel 2). All Cleveland users of the "-100s" on the AVS local Cleveland forum have the same problem. However, the channel can be received by Cleveland users of the HR20-700. Additionally, I can receive the channel on my TV tuner and could receive it on my HR10-250.

I realize this issue (low vhf channels) is rather limited. It affects only the following:
1) users of HR20-100
2) those using OTA capability
3) those in a market with a low vhf digital channel (e.g., Cleveland's channel 3-1, digital channel 2)

Bottom line: D* thought they fixed this issue with a May firmware upgrade. Problem remains resolved on the HR20-700 but exits again on the HR20-100. 

Is there anyone who meets the 3 criteria above who can receive OTA digital channels 1-4?


----------



## macmikey (Sep 24, 2007)

Richard L Bray said:


> Neither of my HR20-100s will receive Cleveland's NBC affiliate OTA (Channel 3-1, or digital channel 2). All Cleveland users of the "-100s" on the AVS local Cleveland forum have the same problem. However, the channel can be received by Cleveland users of the HR20-700. Additionally, I can receive the channel on my TV tuner and could receive it on my HR10-250.
> 
> I realize this issue (low vhf channels) is rather limited. It affects only the following:
> 1) users of HR20-100
> ...


I have a new -100 and I can get some locals on 1-4, I actually only use the little RF antenna on the OTA in port and it gets a few quite clearly. Some area broadcasters are not as clear, with pixels and all, but I do get several in all of their -1,-2,-3 etc... channels.


----------



## WERA689 (Oct 15, 2006)

In the last couple of days, I have noticed that caller ID has quit working on my -100 on 18a. A menu reset has restored CID each time I've noticed the failure. I've reset twice, so far.


----------



## Richard L Bray (Aug 19, 2006)

macmikey said:


> I have a new -100 and I can get some locals on 1-4, I actually only use the little RF antenna on the OTA in port and it gets a few quite clearly. Some area broadcasters are not as clear, with pixels and all, but I do get several in all of their -1,-2,-3 etc... channels.


Are you sure we are talking about the same thing? All OTA channels are integrated into the HR20 menu with "-1, -2, etc.". I have no problems with 5-1, 8-1, 19-1, 19-2, etc.

I'm taling about actual digital channels (e.g., Cleveland NBC affiliate is channel 3, OTA on HR20 is 3-1). However the actual broadcast digital channel is "2"--which the HR20 integrates into the guide as 3-1 to correspond with the analog parent channel.

It's the actual digital channel "2" that is responsible for the fact that I can't get 3-1 on the HR20-100.

As I said in my prior post, my HR10-250, my SXRD tuner, and all the HR20-700s locally can receive 3-1/digital channel 2.


----------



## pjo1966 (Nov 20, 2005)

I've just starting using the HR20 for full time recording with the launch of the fall season. So far it's missed two recordings. On the history of the first one it just said there was an error. On the second one I didn't check the history. I turned on the TV and found that it wasn't recording, but it was parked on the correct channel. I was able to hit record and get it. It's problems like these that led me to send my first HR20 back and fix my HD TiVo. After they supposedly fixed problems like this I got another one. What's the point of having a DVR if it misses recordings for no good reason?


----------



## fhedrick (Sep 18, 2007)

I have two problems with my HR20-100. One OTA channel (11-1) breaks up periodically. Signal strength is not the problem. This is my second HR20-100. The first one died after three weeks. Same problem on both units. The other problem is with close captioning on some channels. No CC problem with OTA. The CC on 332, local 13 HD and others occasionally is jumbled. Suggestions? Question: What is the difference between HR20-100 and HR20-700?


----------



## stususs (Dec 16, 2005)

This issue was noted by poster "joekun" in August of 2006. I have seen no follow-up, and the problem continues even with 0x18a.

Recurring manual recording does not work. I go through all of the correct steps, concluding with "Set Manual". The manual recording will not appear in the "To Do" list.

I have not found any threads on this topic. Is this a recognized bug?


----------



## code4code5 (Aug 29, 2006)

I was able to set up a recording for Leno's "Headlines" every Monday night without issue.


----------



## machlis (Aug 15, 2007)

Funny, that's the only thing I use manual recording for too. ;-) And mine has been working fine as well.


----------



## BJB (Oct 8, 2007)

Richard L Bray said:


> Neither of my HR20-100s will receive Cleveland's NBC affiliate OTA (Channel 3-1, or digital channel 2). All Cleveland users of the "-100s" on the AVS local Cleveland forum have the same problem. However, the channel can be received by Cleveland users of the HR20-700. Additionally, I can receive the channel on my TV tuner and could receive it on my HR10-250.


I can confirm that an HR20-100 that was installed last week (like yours) CANNOT receive VHF digital channel 2. Also same as you, my 10-250 and TV receive it just fine. I can't believe an issue that was known about and patched in the previous rev. of this unit is back on a newer version.

BJB


----------



## dshu82 (Jul 6, 2007)

Ok, have had HR20 700 for two days now with multiple reboots. Do I need to do 02468 each time I reset?


----------



## fhedrick (Sep 18, 2007)

I am frustrated with my HR20-100. On the good side, the picture quality is beautiful, much improved from my HR10-250. But I have close captioning and OTA problems that don't exist on the Tivo. Also, I believe the newer unit is overdriven and over-saturating whites. I've compensated pretty well for this by TV adjustments. I keep hoping for software upgrades to solve both problem, but so far they are not forthcoming. Does anyone have the same problems?


----------



## MizzouTiger (Jan 10, 2007)

Last night, switching back and forth between ESPNHD (206) and TBSHD (247) (Dallas/Buffalo football game and Indians/Yankess baseball game) using the previous channel button on the remote. Remote suddenly became non-responsive. Tried the front panel buttons and also non-responsive. Receiver stuck on TBSHD (247). Picture and audio were fine, but couldn't change channel or anything else for that matter. Had to RBR receiver and everything was then back to normal.


----------



## funhouse69 (Mar 26, 2007)

I had something very strange happen to me this morning while watching buffered CNN. I was fast forwarding through commercials when American Morning came back on I hit play, I was still a little past the point I wanted to be so I hit the replay button a few times all of a sudden I got this clicking noise from my TV and the video was alternating between a blue screen and the picture. This went on for a while the only way I got away from it was to fast forward past it. Thinking that this was something that was recorded I went back to check and sure enough I played through the whole area where this happened with no issues whatsoever. 

I thought I would mention that I am connected to my HD TV through Component and not HDMI just in case someone is thinking that this could be an HDMI issue.


----------



## Jaime Simpson (Aug 20, 2007)

fhedrick said:


> I am frustrated with my HR20-100. On the good side, the picture quality is beautiful, much improved from my HR10-250. But I have close captioning and OTA problems that don't exist on the Tivo. Also, I believe the newer unit is overdriven and over-saturating whites. I've compensated pretty well for this by TV adjustments. I keep hoping for software upgrades to solve both problem, but so far they are not forthcoming. Does anyone have the same problems?


I have a hr20-100 with ota problems on the NBC Affilate 18-1, picture and audio drops. No problems on the hr10-250. Signal strentgh pegged at 100 but every 2-3 minutes drops to 0. Also a friends newly installed hr20-100 doing the exact same thing..again with no problems on his hr10-250. We are both running the same national release 0x18a.


----------



## rdskin00 (Oct 10, 2007)

In Response To Channel 499...... Showed Sfss If Bbc Was Installed Correctly But Slide Saying Bbc Not Installed Only If You Had 5lnb...but If You Had Oval 3 Dish And Had Receiver Set To 5lnb It Would Show Sfss Which Is Why Dtv Changed It To Ch 480 And 481 To Test Both Odd And Even Transponders From Sat 103 B


----------



## sprocto2 (Jul 26, 2007)

Jaime Simpson said:


> I have a hr20-100 with ota problems on the NBC Affilate 18-1, picture and audio drops. No problems on the hr10-250. Signal strentgh pegged at 100 but every 2-3 minutes drops to 0. Also a friends newly installed hr20-100 doing the exact same thing..again with no problems on his hr10-250. We are both running the same national release 0x18a.


We have the same issue with ABC in the Rochester, NY market. The station engineer has yet to get a response from D* on a solution. All my other receivers work fine.

I noticed Lexington has digital broadcasts on frequency 39 and 40. We have them on 58 and 59. Looks like the issue may be co-channel interference on the HR20.


----------



## Jaime Simpson (Aug 20, 2007)

sprocto2 said:


> We have the same issue with ABC in the Rochester, NY market. The station engineer has yet to get a response from D* on a solution. All my other receivers work fine.
> 
> I noticed Lexington has digital broadcasts on frequency 39 and 40. We have them on 58 and 59. Looks like the issue may be co-channel interference on the HR20.


NBC is 39 and ABC is 40 and they transmitt from the same tower.

So is this a hardware issue or can it be resolved with a software update?


----------



## sprocto2 (Jul 26, 2007)

Jaime Simpson said:


> NBC is 39 and ABC is 40 and they transmitt from the same tower.
> 
> So is this a hardware issue or can it be resolved with a software update?


Can't be sure. I was reported that the Dish VIP receiver had the same issue and it was fixed by a software update. Who knows...


----------



## AVPhan (Jun 22, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> If your favorites and history have cleared out...
> 
> Then when your system rebooted, it identify a hard drive issue... and attemptd to recover, which it couldn't... and that resulted in a reformat.
> 
> ...


Another wonderful thing about HR20.


----------



## quarky42 (Oct 11, 2007)

I have the HR20-100 with 018A software.

Before this software, I could play on my Wii and get sound.

After this software, I can play on my Wii, but NO sound.

Before you string me up for hangin', bear with me. 

My HR20 and my Wii both share the same input on my Receiver/Stereo system. My Stereo has an optical input and an analog RCA input . The Wii goes to the analog and my HR20 goes to the optical input for the same channel.

Before, when my HR20 was off, the receiver would automatically switch to "Analog" mode. After the update, the receiver puts out light on the Optical line so my receiver never switches from digital down to analog.

If I disconnect the optical line from my HR20 where it goes into the receiver I can see light comin' out of it even though the HR20 is "off/standby".


This is VERY annoying. When the unit is off, the optical output should be off too.


----------



## squawk (Mar 5, 2006)

Here's an issue I've been continuing to encounter re: new HD channels. Question is whether a reset will resolve problem, or will it require a fix with the next download.

When conducting a search of a particular HD movie, since many HD channels are duplicates of SD channels, the movie on the HD channel does not appear in the search results, but rather the movie on the SD channel. So, to record properly, I have to goto to the guide, click my way to the day, time & channel, & then click to record the HD version of the movie to effect a scheduled record.

Another issue I'm waiting to resolve itself is the "double" recording of CNBC-HDs Fast Money, which now is aired @ 2PM & 5 PM (PDT). The HR20 is recording both episodes as likely the flag to distinguish b/w first run & non-first run is not being picked up by the HR20. 

Would a reset resolve, or it's just a matter of time before the information in the guide is corrected to resolve above problem, or is a reset or firmware upgrade necessary to resolve? Interested in any thoughts on these issues. TIA.


----------



## gregk (Oct 8, 2007)

Had a weird problem last night. While watching the baseball game on TBSHD & recording CSI, I noticed that the HR20 wasn't responding to trickplay buttons on the remote. I could not pause, rewind or do anything. I could get into the playlist, but trying to play any recordings resulted in either an immediate notice to keep/delete as if it was at the end of the program, or just a blank black screen in the case of the CSI recording.

I reset the unit and when it came back up, several recordings had just disappeared from the playlist entirely - no CSI at all.

(We seem to be jinxed when it comes to CSI - our HR10-250 had been freezing constantly on Thursday nights and missing it, and now this problem with the HR20).


----------



## captdusty (Jul 13, 2006)

Had my HR20-100 for about 2 weeks now, and I am experiencing many of the problems others have mentioned:

Super Crop Bug: _Almost_ as annoying as the HR10-250 designers' complete ignorance of the existence of letterbox programming is the HR20 designers' utter inability to deal with it correctly.

Series Link failures: The Office, as just one example, refuses to record on OTA NBC station. Shows up in the To Do list only to cancel itself at showtime. Grrr....

OTA reception: Frequent pixelated hiccups accompanied by momentary audio dropouts. And my antenna signal strength has always been _killer_ good with unobstructed LoS to the towers.

So what's an HD DirecTivo lover in mourning to do?


----------



## captdusty (Jul 13, 2006)

Oh and did I mention the overscan via component?


----------



## Burt (Jul 14, 2005)

captdusty said:


> Oh and did I mention the overscan via component?


This is very interesting. I haven't reported the overscan because I just thought my TV need recalibration. Now that I think of it, overscan is only present on the HR20 through component. It is not present on DVD through component, nor is it present when I use the TVs tuner. To my mind, this locates the problem in the HR20. Is anyone else experiencing this overscan?

BTW, the supercrop bug is intolerable.

Burt


----------



## captdusty (Jul 13, 2006)

There's a thread about the overscan issue here:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=103872&highlight=overscan


----------



## Burt (Jul 14, 2005)

captdusty said:


> There's a thread about the overscan issue here:
> 
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=103872&highlight=overscan


Thanks!


----------



## code4code5 (Aug 29, 2006)

I'm not sure if my overscan issue is onle present on the HR20. I know that with my RPTV in particular, it stores different calibrations for each resolution. With the DVD outputting 480p, it makes me wonder if I don't just need to tweak my 1080i settings.


----------



## coit (Feb 13, 2007)

I had my unit reboot last night while watching College Football. That's the first time I have had any problems with it in 2 months, other than the NFLST fiasco the first week, although I don't consider that a receiver issue.

Is it common for these things to reboot spontaneously? The picture froze, while the audio was still going, then after a few seconds of that, the lights on the front starting doing some flashing, and it shut down and rebooted.


----------



## wisem10 (Aug 17, 2006)

Three out of the past four mornings when we try to play a recording from the List there is only a black screen and the options to Delete the recording. A reset fixes the problem - however it is quite an inconvenient annoyance.


----------



## gregftlaud (Nov 20, 2005)

For those of you experiencing OTA dropouts......do you get them after watching mpeg4 channels? Here is a thread that I started regarding a glitch that causes dropouts of ota stations after watching mpeg4 channels.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=103517


----------



## Chilli_Dog (Dec 26, 2005)

wisem10 said:


> Three out of the past four mornings when we try to play a recording from the List there is only a black screen and the options to Delete the recording. A reset fixes the problem - however it is quite an inconvenient annoyance.


I experienced this as well. I also encountered other symptoms when this happened -- Favorite Channels list would lose its custom name, programs I "deleted" while it was acting up would reappear after reset, etc. Did this happen to you as well?


----------



## gregk (Oct 8, 2007)

wisem10 said:


> Three out of the past four mornings when we try to play a recording from the List there is only a black screen and the options to Delete the recording. A reset fixes the problem - however it is quite an inconvenient annoyance.


This sounds exactly like what I described in post #148 in this thread. The worst part is that any new programs recorded in this state were gone upon restart.


----------



## amishbry (Oct 16, 2007)

I am having similar issues with my HR20-100 that i bought new last week.

I recorded things yesterday that show up in my list, but when i go to watch them its just a black screen.

And watching live TV, i am not able to pause, rewind, or jump back. it's incredibly frustrating. I am going to try to unplug and reboot, but not convinced it will work.

Funny how TiVo makes it seem so easy to make a great DVR and Directv cant get it right after years and years. it's like if there was only one company that made reliable cars or drugs that didnt kill people. why such an incredible lag in quality??


----------



## amishbry (Oct 16, 2007)

reboot fixed the problem. i can now pause and rewind live tv.

we'll see if it stays unbroken or not.

bryan


----------



## wisem10 (Aug 17, 2006)

Chilli_Dog said:


> I experienced this as well. I also encountered other symptoms when this happened -- Favorite Channels list would lose its custom name, programs I "deleted" while it was acting up would reappear after reset, etc. Did this happen to you as well?


I hadn't noticed these happening, but I don't think that we had tried to access these either. Next time it happens (I hope it won't, but I *know *it will)  I'll take a look at those other areas as well.


----------



## wisem10 (Aug 17, 2006)

gregk said:


> This sounds exactly like what I described in post #148 in this thread. The worst part is that any new programs recorded in this state were gone upon restart.


I don't think that this has happen while we were recording (knock on wood!). Even without the potential loss of recordings (which should be a severity 1 problem) it's a very frustrating issue.

One question, as I do some amateur trouble shooting. We've only noticed this happening when we start up our system to watch TV (i.e., it hasn't happened while we were already watching something). We have our Harmony remote set to power off the DVR. For the other people experiencing this, do you power off your DVR too? I wonder if leaving it on all the time would avoid this?


----------



## kiwiquest (Jan 10, 2006)

I had an issue happen to my HR20-100 yesterday, where an image from the station that it was tuned to had been frozen (like it was paused or something) on the screen. None of the buttons would pull anything up....guide....list..menu...nothing would work...had to rbr to get it working again


----------



## rleffler (Mar 21, 2007)

gregk said:


> This sounds exactly like what I described in post #148 in this thread. The worst part is that any new programs recorded in this state were gone upon restart.


 There also appears to be a similiar scenario, in which it appears that a blank file was recorded and it prompts to delete the file, when you reset, the program then appears normally.

I've seen these symptoms posted many times, but haven't seen a solution. Has anyone experiencing either of these symptoms got a reasonable solution from D* to resolve the issues?


----------



## gregk (Oct 8, 2007)

wisem10 said:


> I don't think that this has happen while we were recording (knock on wood!). Even without the potential loss of recordings (which should be a severity 1 problem) it's a very frustrating issue.
> 
> One question, as I do some amateur trouble shooting. We've only noticed this happening when we start up our system to watch TV (i.e., it hasn't happened while we were already watching something). We have our Harmony remote set to power off the DVR. For the other people experiencing this, do you power off your DVR too? I wonder if leaving it on all the time would avoid this?


I leave mine on.


----------



## funhouse69 (Mar 26, 2007)

I had something a little odd happen to me twice so far. I don't know if I would call it a bug or not. I was watching CNN HD and wanted to catch a story that they had been teasing the heck out of so I changed the channel to clear the buffer then hit record to record the rest of the show.

I changed the channel to 299 then manually hit channel down to get to Cartoon Network while doing this every channel change I would see the other tuner with 202 recording for a second or two then it would tune in the channel it was supposed to. As I mentioned I've seen this twice but never noticed it before this.


----------



## billyd88 (Jan 3, 2007)

Had an issue w/HR20-100 yesterday. Came home to find the blue light doing the circling thing, so I assumed it was doing some update. Turned on the TV and found a blue screen. Tried hitting buttons on the remote with no response from the receiver. I unplugged the unit, it rebooted and I currently have all the channels I'm supposed to receive with the exception of the HD locals. Called D* and they had me disconnect cables, B band converter, etc.. Still no HD locals. 
I will note that on my HR20-700, I'm receiving all my HD locals just fine. Any Ideas?


----------



## funhouse69 (Mar 26, 2007)

This afternoon I turned on my TV and found my HR20-100 off in space... The screen was gray and no matter what I did it wouldn't tune in a channel. I would go to change a channel and it would say that the turners were busy and present me with the list with nothing it in. I verified that it wasn't recording anything or had anything coming up any time soon. 

I attempted to reset the unit through the remote, which the system was responding to my remote and got me to the reset screen however when I hit the dash to confirm it, the dash showed up on the screen and did nothing. I exited out and still got the gray screen, tried to change channels and still got the message that the tuners were busy. I was able to play something that was recorded this morning no problem. I went through to reset again via menu and again it wouldn't do it. I did a RBR which I hated to do but that worked... I noticed when it went through the obtaining Sat info it would go to 25% sit for a while then count up and sit again a little later and again later. When it eventually came back up it seemed to be fine. Go figure!

Finally something else that I had happen to me the last few days on this same unit. I would go and change the channel from say CNNHD to Nickelodeon and the screen would freeze or severely pixelate but if I would change the channel back and forth a few times it would be fine. 

I have an HR20-700 sitting right next to it and I never had the same issue. I don't know if I have a weak tuner or if it is Multi-Switch / BBC Issue. I didn't take the time to switch the inputs to see if it changes tuners or not. I have gone through and check the sat signals and saw weak signals on one tuner one minute then after going thought the different sats go back and it would be back up. Something fishy is going on for sure :eek2:


----------



## katana (Sep 19, 2007)

gregk said:


> Had a weird problem last night. While watching the baseball game on TBSHD & recording CSI, I noticed that the HR20 wasn't responding to trickplay buttons on the remote. I could not pause, rewind or do anything. I could get into the playlist, but trying to play any recordings resulted in either an immediate notice to keep/delete as if it was at the end of the program, or just a blank black screen in the case of the CSI recording.
> 
> I reset the unit and when it came back up, several recordings had just disappeared from the playlist entirely - no CSI at all.
> 
> ...


----------



## wisem10 (Aug 17, 2006)

katana said:


> gregk said:
> 
> 
> > Had a weird problem last night. While watching the baseball game on TBSHD & recording CSI, I noticed that the HR20 wasn't responding to trickplay buttons on the remote. I could not pause, rewind or do anything. I could get into the playlist, but trying to play any recordings resulted in either an immediate notice to keep/delete as if it was at the end of the program, or just a blank black screen in the case of the CSI recording.
> ...


----------



## billyd88 (Jan 3, 2007)

billyd88 said:


> Had an issue w/HR20-100 yesterday. Came home to find the blue light doing the circling thing, so I assumed it was doing some update. Turned on the TV and found a blue screen. Tried hitting buttons on the remote with no response from the receiver. I unplugged the unit, it rebooted and I currently have all the channels I'm supposed to receive with the exception of the HD locals. Called D* and they had me disconnect cables, B band converter, etc.. Still no HD locals.
> I will note that on my HR20-700, I'm receiving all my HD locals just fine. Any Ideas?


O.K. this morning I find the receiver doing "the circling thing". I'm thinking this receiver is trying to do a software download and its not working. I unplugged the unit and plugged it back in and now the unit won't power up at all. I called technical and they say it may be static buildup? The tech who came out yesterday unplugged the unit, plugged it back in and everything was working. Go figure. I'm also told this morning that I should never unplug the unit and even hitting the reset button is not advised. Directv should really have everyone on the same page when it comes to technical advice. 
Well anyway I have a receiver that will not power up at all.


----------



## Richard L Bray (Aug 19, 2006)

We had an issue last night which is similar to others already posted. My wife was trying to watch a show on the list. She selected the show, hit play, and the screen went blank (with a delete or keep box asking for a selection). Everything basically froze at that point and I had to "hit the red button". This resolved the problem.


----------



## aldiesel (Oct 27, 2006)

Similar problem also. This morning the picture was frozen on a show from last night on tnt. I could hear audio from a movie on TNT this morning. The HR20 would not respond to any remote commands. I had to do a RBR and everything seemed to be ok. This is the first real issue since installation in June.


----------



## vandergraff (Sep 26, 2007)

amishbry said:


> I am having similar issues with my HR20-100 that i bought new last week.
> 
> I recorded things yesterday that show up in my list, but when i go to watch them its just a black screen.
> 
> ...


I saw the same problem Tuesady evening. Trick play stopped working (could not pause, fast-forward, rewind etc). Reset from the menu solved the issue. It sounds like a number of people saw this issue.


----------



## datbeme2 (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm a new subscriber as of last Friday, and one of my two HR20s is exhibiting the same issues several of you have described in the last few days. I could live with it once in a while, but I've had to reset it daily since I got it. Unacceptable.

Shouldn't make a difference, but one thing I noticed last night is:

I restarted the DVR and it was functioning as it should, but an Indians/Red Sox game I had already deleted was still in the playlist, so I deleted it with either the red button or the double dash--not sure which. After deletion, it seemed that the DVR functions (playback and ability to pause live TV) instantly ceased working so that I had to do another restart. The game was still in the playlist after the second restart, so this time I deleted it by selecting it and then choosing "delete" in the left columnar menu. Everything continued to work as it should.

Now, that same recording had been involved in a freeze up the night before when I turned on the TV and HR20 in the middle of the game and found myself unable to rewind. Could it have been corrupted in such a way as to cause the erratic behavior?

I haven't had the chance to search the forums too much yet, so forgive me if this has been discussed ad nauseum...but are there known issues with powering on the unit in the midst of a recording? I remember experiencing similar wonky behavior with my Comcast DVR, and I solved it by never powering it off.

I did not purchase the protection plan. If I can't snuff out this erratic behavior, is DIRECTV going to give me a hard time exchanging the box? Do they all do this? Seems that many people here claim they rarely need to do a restart.


----------



## katana (Sep 19, 2007)

Now I'm having to restart several times a day. After my latest menu restart, my "to do list" and "prioritizer" is empty. Hard drive going bad?

Time to call DirecTV...and just when the new channels have been lit up. ugh


----------



## nullmn (Oct 18, 2007)

Hello!

I just got my HR20-100 on Saturday (former HR10-250 user). After they finished installing the new dish and HR20 they started the software update and left.

I have had to restart the HR20 daily since then. The symptoms are 

o - recorded programs won't play, just ask if I want to delete
o - can't pause live TV
o - remote is sluggish... 'Menu' takes 5 - 10 seconds to appear
o - remote becomes completely unresponsive
o - buttons on HR20 unit become unresponsive
o - some recorded programs disappear after restart

A very unfortunate first impression for a new HR20 user. :-( I hope DirecTV can get this resolved soon.

Regards,
Nick


----------



## katana (Sep 19, 2007)

I had the same problem (not playing recorded programs, asking if I want to delete, etc.) and I just exchanged my HR20-100 for a HR20-700...seems to be working fine. I doubt the model number has anything to do with it (DirecTV just happened to send a "700), but if I were you, I'd call for a replacement.

Say you need a replacement box (first!) and then explain the problem. My DVR issues progressed to the point that the to-do-list and prioritizer went blank...I said that and they sent a replacement box right away.


----------



## datbeme2 (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks, Kantana. I'll have to try that.

Unfortunately, while the HR20 I have upstairs is not exhibiting the same problem, it's giving a blank page after two presses of the Guide button (no sub-filtering by Locals, HD, Sports, etc.). Anybody experience this and/or solved the problem? It's a small thing, but it's irritating. Restarts don't help.

I don't mind a little hassle with an exchange, but I'm not thrilled about losing my recordings and re-configuring lists and preferences.


----------



## OldRick (Oct 8, 2007)

Still no reproducible issues with the CE, but still no DOD content either, five days later. 

Tell me again how DTV is getting valuable early feedback from this, when they don't bother to enable the feature? 

I'm really curious how many years it will take to roll out service for the whole country, when they can't even seem to turn it on for a couple of hundred volunteers...


----------



## Dr. Booda (Jun 18, 2007)

funhouse69 said:


> I have an HR20-700 sitting right next to it and I never had the same issue. I don't know if I have a weak tuner or if it is Multi-Switch / BBC Issue. I didn't take the time to switch the inputs to see if it changes tuners or not. I have gone through and check the sat signals and saw weak signals on one tuner one minute then after going thought the different sats go back and it would be back up. Something fishy is going on for sure :eek2:


I had the same issue since I received my replacement HR20-100 last Friday. I swapped cables, BBC's, and was able to get consistent signals on all sats except for one issue. It takes 20-30 seconds for the box to recognize the 99b and 103a transponders during testing. The unit acts like it is low on memory or resources for some reason even though it has been restarted. It sees the other 4 sats fine. I'm running the latest CE software update, but it sounds like this issue predates last Friday unfortunately.


----------



## klickyklick (Oct 27, 2007)

Not that I want to jinx my box... But after a forced format and re run the SAT Setup, my box has been running fine (crossing fingers).
I noticed the timing of my problems started the evening prior to the new HD channels showing up. I re run the SAT setup again after a reboot and all was good for a week till next TUES night. My box acts like it is in 100% cpu usage. Change channels took 10 sec or more. Try to watch a recording, only sound or choppy video then asks would I like to delete this show. A reboot most of the time would fix it but I would lose all the shows I just recorded that night. The shows that were still there after the reboot would then play normal no problem. Even after the reboot it still acted up with slow channel changes and video record problems. It wasn't till the release of the FoxBiz HD channel that I noticed it was acting up the night before the new channels. Anyway I went the format route and re did the SAT setup again after the last channel update and it has been running without problems. I don't think any new HD channels have shown up since then either... Hope that helps out.


----------



## snoots (Oct 29, 2007)

I just got my first HR20 last week to replace one of my HDTIVOs to take advantage of the new HD channels. I keep loosing the NBC OTA HD channel. The same antenna feeds my TV direct and also the HR20. When the HR20 loses the channel my other TV's still can receive it. I have to rerun the OTA channel search and go through the setup drill over again. I have also had issues with a couple of the Sat HD channels like CNNHD giving me a searching for satelite error. However after resets they come back. Is this a known issue? Thanks , I am hoping some of the features I am used to from TIVO make it into future firmware . So far it's been interesting


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

My HR20-100 lost picture and sound on the new channels two days ago.

After I checked the 103b strengths, the audio appeared on the channels, but no picture. I did a reboot from the menu and all was well. 

Also, I turned it on yesterday and saw a "Searching for Satellite" on one of the new channels, but when I changed channels and came back, the channel was there.


----------



## schneid (Aug 14, 2007)

datbeme2 said:


> Thanks, Kantana. I'll have to try that.
> 
> Unfortunately, while the HR20 I have upstairs is not exhibiting the same problem, it's giving a blank page after two presses of the Guide button (no sub-filtering by Locals, HD, Sports, etc.). Anybody experience this and/or solved the problem? It's a small thing, but it's irritating. Restarts don't help.
> 
> I don't mind a little hassle with an exchange, but I'm not thrilled about losing my recordings and re-configuring lists and preferences.


I had the empty Guide issue once. A reboot fixed it.


----------



## Thaedron (Jun 29, 2007)

I have not noticed this issue except since the rollout of FoodTV in HD. 

I have a series link for 'Good Eats' to record two episodes and keep until I delete. However what appears to be happening is that it keeps recording over the two episodes. This isn't a show that I watch regularly, but like to have a couple around. Other shows where this could likely occur we watch regularly and don't generally fill up the # of episodes that are set to record.

Has anyone else seen a similar issue?


----------



## Maruchan Noodle (Jan 24, 2007)

I am having the same issues as well. i am on my THIRD HR20-100. I think the one I just got is actually worse. Here are my standard problems...


Screen will freeze with audio in the background. I can change channels and some will come in just fine and some will be just black screen no audio or video. With several channel changes I might be able to get original channel back. Within a minute or two it will freeze up again with audio in the background. Only a RBR with fix it (for awhile)


Certain OTA recording and once in a while DTV recordings will come up as a black screen and say "would you like to delete?" Upon reboot the recordings are gone.

They are sending a service tech out in a few days but it doesn't sound like it is a bad signal or short problem? Is this simply a programming issue with the HR20? This is frustrating.


----------



## macmikey (Sep 24, 2007)

I just had my first issue with my HR20-100. Turned it off last night and went to bed. Came in later this am and pressed 'ON' on the remote and my TV started up but the HR20 was dead, no lights, nothing. 

I waited for about 10 minutes because it happened before and took about 4-5 minutes before lights came on and system booted (going through getting satellite info screens) and it worked fine.

Today, I had to RBR to get the lights to finally come on. I then went to my playlist to watch Kitchen Nightmares, which is a series recording, and it was not there. Gone. I checked my schedule and was set to record all episodes and I know there was one Wednesday night unless they canceled it.

Mildly miffed. Maybe this is a stability issue? Hope it gets attention with next CE?

Mike


----------



## newsposter (Nov 13, 2003)

Just had this 3 weeks so far. I have a tuner 2 issue so am doing frequent signal tests. however for the past week or so, whenever i go to test it, it says i am going to interrupt a 'signal test.' I stop it then test the signal then I go back to live and it is blank. Says i must tune to whatever channel I'm already on. I cannot tune to anything, even the channel it says i should. So I must plan all signal tests so nothing is recording at the time.


----------



## gaubster2 (Jul 9, 2007)

macmikey said:


> I just had my first issue with my HR20-100. Turned it off last night and went to bed. Came in later this am and pressed 'ON' on the remote and my TV started up but the HR20 was dead, no lights, nothing.
> 
> I waited for about 10 minutes because it happened before and took about 4-5 minutes before lights came on and system booted (going through getting satellite info screens) and it worked fine.
> 
> ...


Same thing here. I figured it had something to do with the Daylight Savings Time change last night. I unplugged the unit for about 15 seconds and then tried powering up the unit. Absolutely nothing. The unit was warm to the touch (as if it was still running) and then all of a sudden began to boot up.

Everything seems to be back to normal, now.

(Oh, and BTW I thought I had a -700 unit. Apparently I have the -100 unit instead. Got it installed back in July. I specifically asked for the -700 and was promised the -700. ??)


----------



## ckirby62 (Apr 7, 2007)

My old HR20 - 700 just quit responding last week. Remote wouldn't work, stuck at step one during boot up, front panel buttons unresponsive. I called D and they tried the usual troubleshooting and even slicked my hard drive. Eventually shipped me a new HR20 - 100S. Recieved the new HR20 - 100S and it had the same issues. They tried to charge me $70 to send out a tech. I worked on it myself and found that if I took my HDMI switch out of the mix it would work. I assume that the latest software release added additional security on the HDMI output.

Has anyone else seen this issue?


----------

